# LSS-1 Or LSS-2



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody got one these mounted on a boat that does not have a jackplate, I'm going to upgrade in 2013 and looking to install a SS on the boat, because I fish the river I don't want to knock this dude off, thinking about fabricating a mounting plate that I can use my current motor mounting bolts, so I don't have to put another set of holes in the transom,I'll mount it so it is just above the bottom of the boat so the transom will protect it, shoot some pictures if anybody has this .............Thanks.................Doc


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You mean like this?









I just mounted it to the hull. No problems in 2 seasons of fishing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They make a plastic plate that you mount on the transom, then you mount all of your transducers to it. Leaves you only one set of holes to worry about. I believe bass pro and Cabela's both carry them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

If you aren't wanting to drill holes in your boat you can get a piece of starboard, or you can get a thick plastic cutting board from walmart and mount the transducer onto that. You could also get a transducer shield and saver bracket, or fabricate one of your own to protect the transducer from getting banged around.

Keith


----------

